# Hi!



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey, I'm Kit from Wisconsin. I've been lurking on this forum for ages ever since I got my mice.  Finally joining because I have a litter I know I'll need help sexing. Been looking at pictures for ages and still can't figure it out!

My three adult mice are Death, Rumor, and Spaceboy. Death and Rumor are both girls and actually come from New Mexico, I moved them up here with me recently. Spaceboy is my new boy who I got after I moved. Anyway I'll probably be posting pictures soon of them and of Death and Spaceboy's litter. Hope to be able to talk to all of you and pick your brains for advice.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  looking forward to seeing the adult pics and baby pics


----------



## BlackDragonfli (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome! Would def love to see pictures!


----------

